# Trikes.



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Passed this along the highway. People said all in/on the trike were killed.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ouch!! Any idea where this is or any details? We drive a trike everyday and is an eye opener.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Really sad, but not unexpected. The first time I drove in the Philippines was 2014. I rented a car and went down to see her province but coming back it was already dark. It was terrifying - a dark highway obscured by smoke from the cooking fires, people suddenly appearing out of the murk who were on the center line, trikes with no lights, pickups driving at high speed.. and on and on. I prayed that I wouldn't kill somebody, and I couldn't believe that was normal. Of course with time you get used to it to some degree, but I always am surprised more people aren't killed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Night driving*



JRB__NW said:


> Really sad, but not unexpected. The first time I drove in the Philippines was 2014. I rented a car and went down to see her province but coming back it was already dark. It was terrifying - a dark highway obscured by smoke from the cooking fires, people suddenly appearing out of the murk who were on the center line, trikes with no lights, pickups driving at high speed.. and on and on. I prayed that I wouldn't kill somebody, and I couldn't believe that was normal. Of course with time you get used to it to some degree, but I always am surprised more people aren't killed.


I try not drive at night but sometimes it's nice to eat out late at the Pizza Hut in Los Banos Laguna the issue is lack of lighting and like you mentioned people crossing the roads or no lights so I really take it slow and if someone's crowding me I'll pull over and let them pass the other issue could also be farm animals on the road like water buffalo, cow or horse loose.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am the same, try not to drive at night, have only one good eye and don/t see all that well in the dark.
The accident Hey Joe reported occurred on the National Highway just south of San Fernando, La Union. I drove past it yesterday and again today, both vehicles are still sitting on the side of the road? Would they not have them moed to a holding yard or something? Not surprised that the trike occupants were killed, they would have had no chance.
I would love to know the real road toll here each year, it would curl anyone's moustache. But they would just not know, as that would require computerisation. After seeing them with 50 year old typewriters this morning, I think that might be a long way off???


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I've seen other Trike accidents, Trike's crushed flat like a smashed soda can, this is one where I had a camera with me. I sometimes ride in a trike if I go to the bars so I don't have to drive and realize the extreme danger of riding in one and hope I never get pinned in one with a leaking gas tank. Also, as the others mentioned, amazing how many drive at night with no lights because they are either broke or don't want to spend the money to replace bulbs.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> I've seen other Trike accidents, Trike's crushed flat like a smashed soda can, this is one where I had a camera with me. I sometimes ride in a trike if I go to the bars so I don't have to drive and realize the extreme danger of riding in one and hope I never get pinned in one with a leaking gas tank. Also, as the others mentioned, amazing how many drive at night with no lights because they are either broke or don't want to spend the money to replace bulbs.


You'll get a kick outa this one. Many locals think that using a headlight uses more gas. So they will turn off the headlight to save on gasoline----True:laugh::tape2:..

Where we are and in our area I feel safer driving at night. My night vision is and has always been good. There is less traffic at night which reduces the odds of being involved in an accident. Also, the cooler temps at night are easier on any vehicle. But where we drive mostly a motor-trike, extra care is really needed as even a small dog in the roadway can upset a trike at road speed. Only time I try to not drive at night is Fri, Sat, and Sunday nights as this is when there are far more drunks driving.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> I've seen other Trike accidents, Trike's crushed flat like a smashed soda can, this is one where I had a camera with me. I sometimes ride in a trike if I go to the bars so I don't have to drive and realize the extreme danger of riding in one and hope I never get pinned in one with a leaking gas tank. Also, as the others mentioned, amazing how many drive at night with no lights because they are either broke or don't want to spend the money to replace bulbs.


Do you live in SF, I am in Baccuit NOrte, maybe we can catch up for a drink? PM me if interested.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> You'll get a kick outa this one. Many locals think that using a headlight uses more gas. So they will turn off the headlight to save on gasoline----True:laugh::tape2:..
> 
> .


Funny and agree, they do.:laugh:


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> Funny and agree, they do.:laugh:


Yes heard of that one also.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Yes heard of that one also.


Actually they are correct that running headlamps does affect fuel consumption. Headlights need power to operate and that power comes from your gasoline. Of course it is a tiny, negligible amount but it is there. There is a long running argument in the US about the effect of daytime running lamps on fuel consumption, and arguing against it being made compulsory like it is in most of Europe.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The miniscule amount of energy not consumed by not operating the lights is totally negated by the constant WOT(Wide Open Throttle) and then the hard application of brakes again followed by WOT as is the norm here, but to try to explain that to any of the locals is like talking to a brick wall. They fail to understand that the smooth application of power and the gentle application of brakes would result in nearly doubling their mileage along with making the vehicles last longer as an added benefit.

Getting back to the original thread, 4 days ago an accident occurred to the son (age 24) of a friend. He lost his life, not sure if alcohol was involved or not. Sad but does happen. I can remember being at about that age (some 55 years ago) and feeling '10 feet tall & bulletproof' and not giving any thought as to the outcome of some of my actions. I did have enough sense to unfork from motorcycles when I was 31 when a close friend nearly died in an accident, good thing as I was still a heavy drinker at that point in life.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> The miniscule amount of energy not consumed by not operating the lights is totally negated by the constant WOT(Wide Open Throttle) and then the hard application of brakes again followed by WOT as is the norm here, but to try to explain that to any of the locals is like talking to a brick wall. They fail to understand that the smooth application of power and the gentle application of brakes would result in nearly doubling their mileage along with making the vehicles last longer as an added benefit.
> 
> Getting back to the original thread, 4 days ago an accident occurred to the son (age 24) of a friend. He lost his life, not sure if alcohol was involved or not. Sad but does happen. I can remember being at about that age (some 55 years ago) and feeling '10 feet tall & bulletproof' and not giving any thought as to the outcome of some of my actions. I did have enough sense to unfork from motorcycles when I was 31 when a close friend nearly died in an accident, good thing as I was still a heavy drinker at that point in life.
> 
> Fred


I have stayed away from owning a motorcycle Fred, just because I think it is insanely dangerous here. I am saddened by this, as I love to ride a m/c. But common sense tells me I made the right decision.
What I see whilst on the road daily just keeps reinforcing the decision. Driving past that trike on the 'National Highway' was a frightening experience.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> The miniscule amount of energy not consumed by not operating the lights is totally negated by the constant ....


 use of the horn lol


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> I have stayed away from owning a motorcycle Fred, just because I think it is insanely dangerous here. I am saddened by this, as I love to ride a m/c. But common sense tells me I made the right decision.


You did. We had a 650 for 6 months and I finally sold it because it became clear to me that the odds were not in our favor. Just too crazy, not to mention what happens if you do get in a bad accident. oyyy.. I hated to sell it because it was so awesome to ride in the mountains, on other islands, etc.. but they are very risky in the urban areas, imho.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Vehicles here lacking lights are certainly a major hazard when driving at night, but there are also some issues from vehicles using wrong and inappropriate lights. A few weeks ago I was driving my car late at night on an open provincial highway with a line of motorcycles proceeding in the same direction about a 100 hundred meters in front of me, at roughly my speed. But one of them, a bit slower than the rest, had installed a larger, brighter than normal square white tail light. One is conditioned to expect a red tail light and so the effect of that plus him being slower than me, was to make me think for some moments that he was actually coming towards me, rather than going in the same direction!

Then there's those large, usually older, customized pickups sporting a blindingly bright rectangular white light all the way along the top of their windscreen. Annoying when they pass by the other side and very intimidating if they are behind one.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Datchworth said:


> Vehicles here lacking lights are certainly a major hazard when driving at night, but there are also some issues from vehicles using wrong and inappropriate lights. A few weeks ago I was driving my car late at night on an open provincial highway with a line of motorcycles proceeding in the same direction about a 100 hundred meters in front of me, at roughly my speed. But one of them, a bit slower than the rest, had installed a larger, brighter than normal square white tail light. One is conditioned to expect a red tail light and so the effect of that plus him being slower than me, was to make me think for some moments that he was actually coming towards me, rather than going in the same direction!
> 
> Then there's those large, usually older, customized pickups sporting a blindingly bright rectangular white light all the way along the top of their windscreen. Annoying when they pass by the other side and very intimidating if they are behind one.


There is just no concerted information to the masses relating to the need for obeying traffic laws, combined with sensible enforcement.


----------

